# Gérer plusieurs comptes iCloud à la maison



## fanfthones (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
A la maison, je possède un Macbook, 2 apple TV et 1 iPad que nous partageons en commun avec mon amie.
De plus nous possèdons chacun un iPhone 6.

Jai créé 3 comptes icloud (1 que lon va appeler A et qui est commun à nous 2, et 2 comptes B et C qui nus sont plus personnels).

Pendant longtemps nous navons pas utilisé les B et C, tous nos appareils (iPhones compris) étaient configurés sur le même compte A, ce qui nous permettait notamment de partager musique et applications.

Depuis la mise en place du partage familial par Apple, jai voulu configurer différement, à savoir Macbook, ipad sur le compte A (nos appareils communs) et les comptes B et C sur nos iPhones respectifs.
Le partage familial étant configuré avec le compte A comme administrateur, et les B et C faisant partie de ce partage familial pour pouvoir acheter des applis ou autres depuis nimporte quel appareil.

Tout cela fonctionne bien et à quelques avantages par rapport a la config précédente (5Go par comptes gratuits, imessage-facetime moins confus -> défois on ne savais pas trop ou ça sonnais !, gamecenter distincts.

Par contre une chose décevante, le partage de données me parait pas simple du tout (genre les documents, on partage plutôt des liens plutôt que de pouvoir réellement mettre les documents en mode collaboratif au sein du partage familial comme on le ferait par exemple avec google drive)
Du coup si jattaque un truc sous iwork sur mon ipad, je ny ai pas accès depuis mon iPhone par défautcest pas super pratique (ou alors jai zappé des trucs !)


De votre coté, comment gérez vous ça à la maison ? Plusieurs comptes ? Un compte pour toute la faille ? Quel retour sur ce « partage familial » ?
Je suis preneur de tous les avis !
merci


----------



## fanfthones (18 Juin 2018)

Je remonte mon post car toujours pas de solutions à mon problème.
euis je suis repassé à un seul compte iCloud familial unique configuré sur toutes les machines, seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour que moi et mon amie ayont facilement accès à tous les documents présent sur icloud drive, à nos favoris internet (organisés en commun sur le mac..).
Cendant celà présente des inconvénients, comme la synchronisation du journal des appels sur nos 2 téléphones (limite intrusif...), le mélange des données santé etc etc...

Bref ce n'est pas super clair.... Avez vous des solutions pour ce type de gestion ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (18 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,
Si ton iPad est sur un compte et ton iPhone sur un autre il est normal que tu n'aies pas tes documents, chaque compte étant lié à un "nuage" différent.
Le partage familial permet de disposer sur tous les comptes familiaux des apps achetées  ou de partager le même abonnement icloud (>200Go, je crois) MAIS chacun conservant son compte donc ses dossiers personnels un peu comme deux sessions utilisateurs sur le même Mac. L'espace est le même mais il est cloisonné par compte (et étanche).
Si tu veux partager des fichiers il te faut soit le même compte soit activé le partage du fichier avec l'autre compte (travail collaboratif). 
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres  solutions du moins je n'en connais pas d'autres.
Le partage familial est bien pour mettre en commun les achats (hors musique) et disposer par exemple d'un espace dans le Cloud moins cher (au Go) que tu peux partager.
Personnellement, chacun a son compte, pas de compte commun, partage familial pour les achats et le cloud. 
Si documents en commun je transfère par AirDrop ou je les partage avec l'ibidule concerné. 
Mais je n'ai pas le pb de l'iPad en commun. On a chacun le sien donc pas de soucis pour la "continuité " chère à Apple


----------

